# Hitachi opinions?



## iGotNoTime

I am eager to spend some money on some cordless power tools and am curious about Hitachi because it is a sexy green color.

When I had a mobile home all I needed was a Black & Decker cordless combo kit. My son has since lost almost everything from that kit with exception to the drill (that I found seized from rust under my deck). Besides this I have a garage I can lock him out of and wanted some quality tools with more umph to them. I mean my grandmother buys B & D and I don't think the work I am doing is on her level.

Does anyone have any thoughts on Hitachi vs. Ryobi or even Dewalt for that matter?


----------



## dougrus

I am a Dewalt and Bosch man myself, but I know guys who love their Hitachis...kind of a personal thing. 
Other names to consider: Milwaukee, Porter and Cable, Makita and the Rolls Royce of power tools, Festool (expensive!!!)...to name a few.
In general, I have heard inconsistent things about Ryobi, Skill, Black and Decker, Craftsman....Not to say that there are not some tools from these manufacturers that are solid....ex. I have a craftsman table saw that you would have to pry from my dead hands...


----------



## jamesdart

in my eyes as a serious diy'er i have a few tools of many different brands. corded tools, i like milwuakee, metabo is awsome too, but pricey. i buy the product i like most, unfortunately i wound up with at least 5 different battery chargers. i have at least 3 ryobi cordless tools. they are pretty good and for the price you really cant go wrong. my uncle went and bought a set of milwuakee cordless, one huge gripe, the batteries are very hard to get out of the tools. after 16 months he gave me the set as he already replaced 2 batteries, the drill is having issues, might just be brushes, if you can even change them i forget. the sawzall was pretty cool with the moveable handle, but ate batteries liek you wouldnt believe, and something broke in that so the blade no longer moves. if i decide to buy new batteries, i will have a circ saw a battery charger and a light. to me its not worth putting a dime into. i would still have to fix the other broken tools. for what id spend in batteries i can buy a ryobi set. i also have a hitachi impact driver which is absolutley awsome, have a black and decker impact driver, which is pretty damn good for the 29 bucks i paid for it. i also had a black and decker firestorm 18v drill driver that i bought reconditioned from the outlet store, when the firestorm name was new, it lasted 3 years, the charger took a crap, i bought a new one and got another year and somethign else went, i then tossed it. 4 years for 115bucks wasnt to bad. dewalt does not impress me. unless you buy the high end models you are just getting black and decker stuff with a faster rate of charge. i think the prices are obserd for diy stuff. i also know a contractor that has run his own business since 78 and swears by ryobi. i kinda like the rigid stuff too. id buy hitachi before dewalt anyday.


----------



## iGotNoTime

Dewalt I know probably has some die hard fans and these are not gained by producing junk. Especially pro's I know used to use that name alone, but I think they have been living only off their name for a few years now. I have a friend that is a DirecTV install tech and he gave up completely on Dewalt when he went through 3 of the same model drills in just under 6 months.

I know he uses them on brick but they couldn't take the beating I guess. He has a very big Milwaukee now and has used the same drill for almost 2 years with no complaints. Beyond drills I don't know how the name (Millwaukee) stands up but I am not drilling through layer upon layer of brick day in and out like him.

So no serious complaints on Hitachi tools then?


----------



## Rehabber

I recentlu purchased a Hitachi compressor. So far both air quick disconnects and the pressure regulator have failed. Emailed Hitachi and they don't even respond:furious:


----------



## gedereco

Most of my kit i have is Hitachi from NR nailgun to chopsaw. I have tried alot of diffrent makes and my own view is they can't be beaten for quality and ruggedness.


----------



## handy man88

I have a Hitachi brad nailer, and love it. It's not the latest funky design though, which is specifically why I bought it.


----------



## krazy johnni

Hitachi makes good quality tools that are fairly cheap and thats what most home owner's are looking for. It doesn't really make much difference what brand you choose as long as it's not a cheap no name tool, just remember that if your cordless tools don't get used that often the battery's run dead so you will have to charge them before each use. I too think they look cool as well so go with green and black!:thumbsup:


----------



## handy man88

krazy johnni said:


> Hitachi makes good quality tools that are fairly cheap and thats what most home owner's are looking for. It doesn't really make much difference what brand you choose as long as it's not a cheap no name tool, just remember that if your cordless tools don't get used that often the battery's run dead so you will have to charge them before each use. I too think they look cool as well so go with green and black!:thumbsup:


There's a big difference between some hitachi tools though. Make sure you check where it was manufactured. My nailer was made in Japan, while some of their other stuff is made in China.

Battery condition is less of a concern if you buy batteries that use Lithium Ion tools. They'll generally hold their charge and don't have a memory effect.


----------



## krazy johnni

That's correct but there expensive and still don't have as much power as a $50 corded drill.


----------



## Clutchcargo

I'm not a big fan of Hitachi's sneaker design and I don't own any yellow tools. The only cordless tools I have are my Ridgid drill driver and a Ryobi drill driver. I bought the Ridgid for the lifetime warranty which includes batteries. I bought the Ryobi as an impulse buy, it was $29 at HD. I bought it for my wife but it's handy to have when I need two different setups such as one with a drill bit and the other with a screw bit. The Ryobi works fine but it doesn't see a lot of use and it hasn't taken a major tumble yet. I've never tried some of the other cordless tools. How long does the battery last on a circular saw or recipricating saw? I also have a Ryobi corded hammer drill. I cheaped out on that because I don't use it that often but it works fine. I did buy a Ryobi jigsaw, used it once and exchanged it for a Bosch. The Ryobi jigsaw was junk. Millwaukee is best known for their Sawzall, which I think is an excellant tool. I'm also a fan of Makita. I make my decisions on a tool by tool basis. If you are buying a complete cordless setup, then it makes sense to buy one brand for battery compatibility.
Good Luck and let us know what you end up with.


----------



## handy man88

krazy johnni said:


> That's correct but there expensive and still don't have as much power as a $50 corded drill.


You give up one thing to get something else. 

Cordless Tool

Pros: Portable, clutch
Cons: Price, replacement batteries

Cordless Tool

Pros: Cheaper, ready when you need it 
Cons: No clutch, need power source at home/generator at work site, need to drag a cord around


I have this which is great for all around use:

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PS20-2-...78-4167956?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1176571449&sr=8-1

This for reliable corded power:

http://www.amazon.com/2-Hammer-Dril...8-4167956?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1176571738&sr=1-12




Here's a tool with ample power, probably more than your $50 drill:

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-Litheon...78-4167956?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1176571449&sr=8-3


----------



## handy man88

Clutchcargo said:


> I'm not a big fan of Hitachi's sneaker design and I don't own any yellow tools. The only cordless tools I have are my Ridgid drill driver and a Ryobi drill driver. I bought the Ridgid for the lifetime warranty which includes batteries. I bought the Ryobi as an impulse buy, it was $29 at HD. I bought it for my wife but it's handy to have when I need two different setups such as one with a drill bit and the other with a screw bit. The Ryobi works fine but it doesn't see a lot of use and it hasn't taken a major tumble yet. I've never tried some of the other cordless tools. How long does the battery last on a circular saw or recipricating saw? I also have a Ryobi corded hammer drill. I cheaped out on that because I don't use it that often but it works fine. I did buy a Ryobi jigsaw, used it once and exchanged it for a Bosch. The Ryobi jigsaw was junk. Millwaukee is best known for their Sawzall, which I think is an excellant tool. I'm also a fan of Makita. I make my decisions on a tool by tool basis. If you are buying a complete cordless setup, then it makes sense to buy one brand for battery compatibility.
> Good Luck and let us know what you end up with.



I would definitely never buy a cordless circular saw. I have an 18V milwaukee Hammer drill, and the batteries are crap, and expensive. Milwaukee now offers a lithium Ion battery option for my same drill, but it costs a great deal.

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-48-...78-4167956?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1176572120&sr=1-6


----------



## iGotNoTime

I disagree a bit Handyman88, not much but to an extent. You say that cordless circular saws are more or less junk, when rip sawing a sheet of 3/4" ply I would say you have a valid argument but there are many uses in smaller lumber that these types of saws are a more suitable option than their larger older cousins.

I am not trying to get a flame going or anything here, I just feel that every tool has some very good uses, or at least that is the excuse I give my wife for me to continue buying them all.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Actually, when cordless saws came out, they were called _'cordless trim saws'. _
Their use, was primarily to cut or trim *thin* stock quickly.

We own several cordless trim saws. We use them primarily for:

Cutting strapping for rough framing.

Trimming siding down for installation, while up on staging. (siding that has been cut by the person on the ground, but needs to be 'tweeked')

Quick installation of wood stock for electricians and plumbers to flush mount brackets for conduits, boxes, pipes, etc...

Like every tool, they have their 'place and use'....and like every tool, if you try to use them for 'something that they were not really designed to be used for', you will not get good results.....(i.e. - finished carpentry, 2x4's, ripping down thicker plywood, etc...)


----------



## leroyme

My good friend bought a Hitachi cordless drill and LOVES it!!! I tried it out, and have to say, it's a really well built drill. He's had it for about 2 years now. As far as I know, it still works great. I like the metal, ratcheting keyless chuck MUCH better than my (Craftsman 18v) ordinary plastic keyless chuck drill. His doesn't seem to EVER come undone. Mine does every once in a while. Aside from the chuck, I don't think I could have asked for a better drill than my Craftsman. I got it for Christmas, bundled with the flashlight. I rarely use the flashlight (too bulkey and feels cheap, compaired to my big maglight), but the extra battery comes in handy. I've never come up short as far as torque or power. It's fallen out of my truck at 35 MPH and just got scuffed up really good. Either drill is a very good investment, but I think the Hitachi looks better and feels more sturdy.


----------



## leroyme

BTW- I've had my Craftsman for over 4 years now, still drillin like a champ!


----------



## handy man88

iGotNoTime said:


> I disagree a bit Handyman88, not much but to an extent. You say that cordless circular saws are more or less junk, when rip sawing a sheet of 3/4" ply I would say you have a valid argument but there are many uses in smaller lumber that these types of saws are a more suitable option than their larger older cousins.
> 
> I am not trying to get a flame going or anything here, I just feel that every tool has some very good uses, or at least that is the excuse I give my wife for me to continue buying them all.




Yes, the only caveat though is that for these specialized tools, I'd hate to have to buy expensive rechargeable batteries for them down the line. I'd stick with something corded if it's a novelty tool.


----------



## iGotNoTime

Well said. I would never want one unless it was free in some sort of kit. I would never buy a "novelty tool" outright due to the very reason stated above. Imagine when you actually want to use it and need to replace a battery 4 years down the road, that sucks.


----------



## NateHanson

I've had bad experiences again and again with Dewalt. As far as I'm concerned most dewalt tools are just Black & Decker wearing a yellow suit. 

I have never had a complaint about my Milwaukee hammer drill and sawzall, two makita cordless drivers, porter cable bostich and yes, rigid air nailers, and bosch routers. 

I think porter cable and rigid are on the lower end of that spectrum, but for lower-demand tools I'm very happy with them. For stuff that gets beat on and used hard, I really trust Bosch, Makita, and Milwaukee.

Nate


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Tools are funny. Everyone has different legitimate experiences with the different brand names.

Dewalt - We love them. We have 8 Dewalt drywall and deck guns that are over 10 years old. Beat up and still running strong (Drive shafts changed out regularly) We have 4 Dewalt cordless drills....love em. They have been dropped from ladders so many times, and just keep going and going...2 Dewalt routers = great. 1 Dewalt recipricating saw = Great saw. 2 - 10" Dewalt Compound saws = great.

Portercable - we have 4 PC framing guns and 4 PC finish guns that have been problem free. Also, all 3 PC skill saws - work great. 1 PC recipricating saw (I keep in my truck) = great.

We also have Bostich, Bosch, Milwaukee, Makita, Hitachi tools, etc.... that we are very happy with....

Like cars, you are bound to get a lemon every now and then. 

One difference in our experience is that we run more than just a few tools of any particular brand name...and we run them very hard...
So, regadless of opinions on any website...sometimes, you just have to find out for yourselves....

- just my 2 cents


----------



## handy man88

I'd go with the big names and do a cross comparison of the specific tool and requirements you are looking for. For example, just because dewalt is a well respected name, doesn't mean they make the best of every tool that's out there.


----------



## Georg

NateHanson said:


> I've had bad experiences again and again with Dewalt. As far as I'm concerned most dewalt tools are just Black & Decker wearing a yellow suit.


interesting. I hear the opposite. But as said...its possible to find a dud here and there. But in general all the big names should do fine.


----------



## Brik

I didn't read all the responses. But I can HIGHLY recommend the new Lithium Ion technology and specifically the Makita L-Ion tools.

Beyond that I would also recommend that you pick a major brand and one battery technology that is interchangeable between the various cordless tools you may ever want.

I used to have a Milwaukee 18v drill (workhorse) but sold it. I wanted an impact driver. Bought the Makita 18v LIon impact driver and got a free drill on a promotion. Looking to get their circ saw and recip saw too. (I already have a Sawzall and a few circular saws, corded)

You can get sets if you have the cash or do one piece at a time.








This is a GREAT set.
http://www.heavydutytools.net/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=519
$579 with 2 free batteries and free shipping

Once you get that you can be cool and get


----------



## KUIPORNG

What is the advantageous of "the new Lithium Ion technology" as compare to said , regular 18V Milwaukee battery technology....

I have Milwaukee 18v tool and start accumulating more.... and find its battery last so long sometimes make me keep questioning when will be my next recharge.. it just keep going and going...


----------



## Brik

- 18v L-ion is half the weight of 18v nicad
- Batteries will have a much longer life span
- batteries have a better "use curve" meaning they will provide full power up to the moment they need re-charged, nicads will provide less than optimal voltage toward the end of the use curve.

if someone is starting out on cordless it would be a waste to go with older technology. If you have a Milwalkee 18v tool collection then stick with it versus having a mix of battery styles in my opinion. That is, unless, you want a tool that they do not make. If that is the case, then do as I did and switch whole hog to a different system.


----------



## KUIPORNG

what is the catch for this L-ion technology... or you mean nothing... it just better... may be more environmental unfriendly...etc...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Brik said:


> - 18v L-ion is half the weight of 18v nicad
> -


Yes, the tools are so much lighter in your hands with the L-ion battery attached....


----------



## handy man88

Lithium ion batteries also don't suffer memory effect. Meaning, you can charge it any time without degrading the life of the battery. Other batteries like NiCad and NiMH must be used down until they can be charged, or their life exptectancy will be severely diminished.

Also, LiOn batteries allow the tool to sit for a long time without losing its charge. And, they provide the tool with consistent power. I have the 18V Milwaukee battery and they die prematurely. Now, the LiOn battery for the same tool is offered, but costs $200 for 2 batteries and charger. Almost the price of a nice, brand new 18V hammer drill. Ouch.


----------

